# AG Lynch: Justice Dept. ‘Discussed’ Civil Legal Action Against Climate Deniers



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It has definitely got the Big Brotherish or Nazi feel to it, does it not?

AG Lynch Testifies: Justice Dept. Has ?Discussed? Civil Legal Action Against Climate Change Deniers | TheBlaze.com


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The only good thing is those bastards are running out of time.
I don't think there is enough time left to go to court with anything civil.
As far as she goes, she should be preparing a defense for herself against charges of conspiracy, collusion and treason against the U.S.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

When it becomes illegal to disagree with your government, it's time for new government.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

At the rate the current administration is going we may not be holding a presidential election in November...we might be in the middle of a Civil War! I mean one has to wonder just how much more of this Americans are gonna take before they say enough is enough?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We're 8 months out from the election. The country is mostly apathetic to what is happening.
The only chance for a revolt is if we see major power moves happening in the next few months.
Keep an eye on the conventions in both parties. When the Sanders "Bern-outs" figure out that Hillary will win no matter what, and the "Trumpets" see the convention stolen out from under them, things could change.
It would take quite a unification for people to wake up, stand up, and actually *DO* something about it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't think people are denying that the climate changes. it's the reason it changes that is in dispute. 

It really boils down to which lies come closest to the truth, neither side has a lock on the facts, that much we do know. 

However if one side is saying, agree with us and do as we say...or else...They fail the smell test.

Threatening people with prosecution, simply because they don't agree with a particular POV over climate change is childish.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Free speech only if its officially approved speech. All other speech is illegal and requires re education camps.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Such typically moronic liberal response. If one disagrees with them they either want to ban you or jail you.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Does the climate change? I believe it does. Why else would there be petrified forests in the middle of a desert or ancient shore lines still visible in the sides of mountains. Evidence of trees and lakes in places where now only dust sagebrush and exist? 

Apparently the climate does change...yet the left lacks credibility in their assumptions as to why it changes. 

Now...If they were to say that they are pushing climate change as a form of social engineering and the end result is that they expect everybody (except them) to go green and by green they mean living in huts and scratching with the chickens. Then I'd probably believe them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bitch should be prosecuting H-Beast and Soterro.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

And life goes on in the "Good OL USA ".


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

What could they charge you with? Having your own opinion?


----------

